# 2010 Cadillac CTS Coupe Officially Revealed



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 23, 2009)

Cadillac has revealed the CTS coupe model, a very bold and aggressive statement, which will take the fight to European modes like the BMW 3 Series coupe or Audi A5. The standard version will be powered by the direct-injection 3.6-liter V6 engines, which develops 304 HP and 273 lb-ft of torque. Paired with the standard Aisin six-speed manual gearbox, expect 17 mpg in the city and 25 on the highway, if you opt for the Hydra-Matic 6L50 six-speed box, expect 17/26. You can also choose between rear and all-wheel drive, as well as between the performance package, which includes 18-inch wheels, or the summer tire performance package, which has 19-inch ones wrapped in tires and larger brakes.


----------

